# Mozart Beyond the Grave



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 13, 2009)

*Mozart Beyond the Grave*
When Mozart passed away, he was buried in a churchyard. A couple days later, the town drunk was walking through the cemetery and heard some strange noise coming from the area where Mozart was buried. 

Terrified, the drunk ran and got the town magistrate to come and listen to it. 

When the magistrate arrived, he bent his ear to the grave, listened for a moment, and said, "Ah, yes, that's Mozart's Ninth Symphony, being played backwards." 

He listened a while longer, and said, "There's the Eighth Symphony, and it's backwards, too. Most puzzling." 

So the magistrate kept listening; "There's the Seventh... the Sixth... the Fifth..." 

Suddenly the realization of what was happening dawned on the magistrate.

He stood up and announced to the crowd that had gathered in the cemetery, "My fellow citizens, there's nothing to worry about. It's just Mozart decomposing."


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmmm........ 

[sign]6/10[/sign]


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 13, 2009)

Siskel and Ebert reviews can be brutal...


----------



## white page (Jan 13, 2009)

Dr Baxter is feeling better !!!


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 13, 2009)

> Dr Baxter is feeling better !!!



Yes indeed...  [SIGN][/SIGN]


----------



## NicNak (Jan 13, 2009)

[sign][/sign]


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 13, 2009)

I love it David!
but I'll only give you an 8.0 because it is an oldie.
:support: to you


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 14, 2009)

My motto has always been, "If it's funny once, it's funny forever".


----------



## amastie (Jan 14, 2009)

I've never seen it before 
Glad you're feeling better


----------

